# Bit on a beretta 81



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

Not bad so far looking at it. Off to the range soon. I like these cheetahs.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Good catch!

Mine shoots fine, but I have trouble racking the slide. I'm having some issues with both arms at the moment but this is still the only pistol I have problems with.

Recoil spring is too stiff IMO, I have a Wolff spring coming in so I'll see how that does. Right now I'm thinking mine doesn't have the correct spring (as bought) in it.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

The 81 I purchased from Classic Arms is fast becoming one of my favorite pistols,,,
It's the first 32 ACP I've ever owned (maybe fired) and *I like it!*

It's so dang fun to shoot that it's costing me a lot of money.

Normally I shoot 50 to 100 rounds per outing,,,
I've only owned the pistol a month and I've already burned through 400 rounds.

Aarond

.


----------



## Electricmo (Dec 18, 2019)

Shot way to the left. Drifted the rear sight and dead on now. Ran 50 rounds through her without a hiccup. I can really find nothing to complain about. A decocker would be nice but I didn't have to pay for one. I think these older pieces have no MIM parts either. I feel like I stole it.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

My Son has one and his only complaint is one magazine, that may be corrected soon as I hear MecGar is going to make a batch.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Classic Firearms just advertised 81 Mags for 34.95.

Aarond

.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

I ordered some wood grips for mine, coming from Thailand and should be here in another 7-10 days.

Also ordered a firing pin spring from Wolff which should be here Monday. Then I'll know for sure if the spring that's in it now is too strong.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Electricmo said:


> View attachment 17870
> Not bad so far looking at it. Off to the range soon. I like these cheetahs.


Does it have the 12 round mag?


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I too just got a Model 81 from Classic Firearms. I had a bit of trouble getting the slide off, but after some research found a "quickie" solution; lock back the slide, move the take down lever, release the slide. Slide moves forward enough to pull it off by hand. Other than that, I really like it. I reload for most of my guns so I"m "tooling up" for that adventure (32 ACP)...


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Got the Wolff recoil spring AND it came with a firing pin spring!!! Both springs were about 3/8" longer than the ones that came in the pistol, could be nothing more than old worn springs.

Took me a while to figure out how to replace the firing pin spring but it was easy to do.

No change in how much effort it takes for me to rack this thing  I can even rack my Mosin M44 easier than this pistol. Maybe I have slick fingertips or something cause I have a hard time grasping the slide, which is the same size as my Bersas  Guess I'm stuck with cocking the hammer first then rack the slide, or using my homemade assist block.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Problem solved!!!

Got some grip tape like stuff off Amazon and put it on the slide, much easier to rack now:


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

That'll work, or sand your fingerprints off...


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

mdi said:


> That'll work, or sand your fingerprints off...


I don't know what would be worse, sanding my fingerprints off or going back to the cheese grater serrations on the slide 

The serrations on my slide are sharp! Maybe the Italian guard that used it never did (use it) and the wear is from his holster.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Never used the product myself, the tape sounds great, seems temporary,,,doesn't look very durable. Maybe it'll be fine.

https://www.gunskins.com/products/grip-assist


----------



## gaul warrior (Feb 10, 2020)

Cocking the hammer first makes it much easier to pull the slide back. Also another cheat I use is at the front where the slide tapers to the barrel. You put your thumb/index finger where it tapers and you can put more force on racking the slide because now you are pushing the slide back inside of trying to grab and pull the slide back while holding onto it. It is a straight blowback so it ain't ever going to be but so easy. 

Another emergency way of racking the slide is to hook the front sight onto something solid and push the gun forward but this should only be done in an emergency because you might damage the gun and/or what you are pushing the gun on. This is especially useful if you only have one hand to manipulate the gun.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm sticking with the grip tape stuff as it has worked nicely since I put it on. I did add some wood grips:


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

If you like the help gripping the slide from the tape, cool, and it doesn't detract from the gun's appearance.. I thought about trying it the first time I saw you post about it but didn't have any grip tape handy. I worked on heavy equipment for 25+ years and often used the grip tape on crane steps that often got diesel fuel splashed on it, and it stuck quite well, so I wouldn't worry about it coming off...


----------



## gaul warrior (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice grips! Where did you get them?


----------



## Kivaari (May 30, 2020)

Israeli style most of the time racking slides...seems much easier to me


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

mdi said:


> If you like the help gripping the slide from the tape, cool, and it doesn't detract from the gun's appearance.. I thought about trying it the first time I saw you post about it but didn't have any grip tape handy. I worked on heavy equipment for 25+ years and often used the grip tape on crane steps that often got diesel fuel splashed on it, and it stuck quite well, so I wouldn't worry about it coming off...


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

gaul warrior said:


> Nice grips! Where did you get them?


Sorry just saw this.

Honestly coudn't tell you other than I Googled for Beretta model 81 grips and found them on Amazon. Last time I looked I couldn't find them, but that was several weeks ago.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Dubar said:


> Sorry just saw this.
> 
> Honestly coudn't tell you other than I Googled for Beretta model 81 grips and found them on Amazon. Last time I looked I couldn't find them, but that was several weeks ago.


I wonder if Beretta 86/87 panels would work?


----------



## hillcogolfer (Aug 16, 2020)

Do any of you that have this Beretta 81 (.32 Colt) have any knowledge of where a guy could find a mag/speed loader for this 12 rd mag? I have two mags (bought the extra somewhere for $35) and I like to burn a lot of rounds thru it...it's so fun....but am tired of my old fingers taking a beating. I thought I might be able to kind of "cross fit" and use a mag loader sold for some other caliber mag but so far... with the ones I already have... it has not worked. I have searched a lot online and so far have not even seen a speed loader listed anywhere specifically for the #81. Any body got any feedback on one that could be used?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

hillcogolfer said:


> Do any of you that have this Beretta 81 (.32 Colt) have any knowledge of where a guy could find a mag/speed loader for this 12 rd mag? I have two mags (bought the extra somewhere for $35) and I like to burn a lot of rounds thru it...it's so fun....but am tired of my old fingers taking a beating. I thought I might be able to kind of "cross fit" and use a mag loader sold for some other caliber mag but so far... with the ones I already have... it has not worked. I have searched a lot online and so far have not even seen a speed loader listed anywhere specifically for the #81. Any body got any feedback on one that could be used?


There's a few other brands out there. 
I don't have any universal speed leaders myself


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Or by the same company the BabyLula or UpLula, I misspelled it I have one for my 380's and 22's works good, quick and easy to use


----------



## hillcogolfer (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback. After looking at a bunch more "universal" mag loaders, I decided to try an UpLula...it looked like it might do not only my .32 cal for the Beretta, but I also could use it for my 380, 9X18, 380 and 9mm. Funny, I have a "sorta" universal loader that works okay with those, but it just won't work the Beretta .32.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

hillcogolfer said:


> Thanks for the feedback. After looking at a bunch more "universal" mag loaders, I decided to try an UpLula...it looked like it might do not only my .32 cal for the Beretta, but I also could use it for my 380, 9X18, 380 and 9mm. Funny, I have a "sorta" universal loader that works okay with those, but it just won't work the Beretta .32.


Good luck, safe shooting.


----------

